# Snow Plow Operators wanted, So. MN



## Malinski Mowing (Nov 24, 2010)

We are seeking a qualified individual to join our growing company. Position would require operating snow removal equipment for the remainder of the winter season. Applicant must have multiple years of commercial snow removal experience, including both Bobcat and Cat skids and trucks with blades. This position would be 24/7 on call, with possibility of hours working in our shop helping with maintenance and repairs. Position would also have the opportunity for all season work; in turn experience in landscaping/ lawn maintenance would be needed for an all season position. Please PM a description of past employers and duties performed at these organizations. Position is available immediately, compensation will be based on qualifications.


----------

